# please suggest best and cheapest iphone plan with max data and minimal phone



## luking (Nov 29, 2009)

Can someone please suggest best and cheapest iphone plan for me with max data and minimal phone. I don't care for phone part, just need access to fast data network for internet.
Can go with rogers/bell/telus whatever
can buy my own phone or sign a 3 year contract.
Thanks in advance.

PS 2 GB may be enough for me for the more the merrier


----------



## DavidH (Jan 4, 2009)

*Bell iPhone Rate Plans*

I just recently (early Nov) purchased a 32 GB iPhone from Bell 
I am not a high user of data so I was also looking for the cheapest package.

At the time their lowest Data Plan was the Combo 45 for iPhone.
It was $45/month for 100 Voice Min. and 500 MB for Data.
I would also be charged the System Access Fee $6.95 and the .75 911 fee.
On top of that you can choose the extra options like Voice Mail and Caller ID etc. I chose the $10 add on that included both Voice Mail and Call ID. If you need Text messages I think the extra add on is $15.

They have since dropped the System Access Fee and offer the same above plan for $50/month

Here is the link
Combo 50 for iPhone

I have found really good consistent 3G service in my area (Hamilton/Burlington)


Good Luck

DavidH


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Here are the Telus plans with no system access charge, likely why Bell dropped theirs:

TELUS Mobility


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

I think it's pretty much the same deal everywhere except for Fido.

If you're looking for minimal voice, they offer a $15/50 minute plan. Add $25/500MB or $30/1GB or $60/3GB or $80/GB. No SAF. Their iPhone value pack seems to be the best at $10 for CallerID and VVM.

But as much as it pains me to say it, I think Rogers has the best deal right now. $50 for 200 min, Canada-wide MY5, 500MB (add $5 for a Gig). The CID and VVM isn't a good a deal. And they charge a $3 "Government Regulatory Fee"

Just my thoughts, though.


----------



## luking (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone for suggestions. Pls keep them coming.
anyone knows of any data only plan for iphone?


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

I have the "customer retention" voice plan. $8/month for 40 minutes + $30 6GB data plan.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

hayesk said:


> I have the "customer retention" voice plan. $8/month for 40 minutes + $30 6GB data plan.


And this helps a new customer how?

(Nice plan, of course, if you need the phone for emergencies only.)


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

If you wanted the best data plan and cheapest voice plan, you missed the boat by about a few months when Fido was offering 6GB for $30. I'd wait for the next time the 6GB plan is offered...


----------



## luking (Nov 29, 2009)

dona83 said:


> If you wanted the best data plan and cheapest voice plan, you missed the boat by about a few months when Fido was offering 6GB for $30. I'd wait for the next time the 6GB plan is offered...


thats what it looks like at the moment. From what I have found so far is that one can look hard but either it is very little for $50 or a lot for $75
No other choice really.
Should have known earlier...this is canada! we are screwed when it comes to tele communications


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

luking said:


> thats what it looks like at the moment. From what I have found so far is that one can look hard but either it is very little for $50 or a lot for $75
> No other choice really.
> Should have known earlier...this is canada! we are screwed when it comes to tele communications


Or, when we don't pay attention to the ads, posts, flashing lights and big signs.


----------

